# Overnight Stop - Genoa



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi here.

Greetings from sunny Sicily.

We're taking the boat back from Palermo to Genoa mid February 2012. We arrive in Genoa at 8pm. Just wondering if we can park up on the dock side before setting off north in the morning?

Thank you.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi,
Possible but noisy at the port. We usually do 30km on the motorway and stop at Arenzano where there is a large and peaceful car park (supermarket nearby).
N: 44.40227, E: 8.68423. Hope that helps.
David.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you. Much appreciated!

I took a look at the Genoa parking website and found there is secure parking near by - but they wanted 35 euros for 12 hours. EEK!

Have put your coordinates into our sat nav.


----------

